# OKAY! DIFFERENCES BETWEEN REAL AND FAKE IMPALA SS



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

How to detect a Clone impala!!! The vin check says its a Caprice/Impala SS so HOW DO YOU TELL!!! CAN YOU EVEN TELL BY THE VIN # ???? PLEASE POST ASAP!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

open trunk lid and look at the sticker on it if it doesnt say wx3 on the list of numbers its not an impala. also under pass seat should be the build sheet it will also have wx3 on it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Also check the sticker on the front driver door, make sure there's no hood ornament hole or hood ornament, should be 4 wheel disc brakes, oem impala grill, G80 on the spid label in the trunk for posi traction, if it was a caprice that was cloned then its most likely white paint under the door panels and carpet, impala's came in the dar cherry metallic/dark green grey metallic/and black, the plate above the radio should say impala, steering wheel airbag symbols are different, should have insulation on the firewall when looking from under the hood if its an SS.....still it's the same car, just badged differently and the impala will have all power options(civilian caprice's usually will though too)


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

don't they hae different motors? I could be wrong


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

i work for chevrolet in atlanta and the difference that the caprice has a 4.3L engine and impala has 5.7L engine. the engines look the same but its on the engine sticker. also the impala has no chrome at all and the caprice has a chrome package. the caprice has chrome side moldings that are thick and impala has small side moldings which is painted. yes you can turn a caprice into a impala if the guy studies the impala change the engine sticker take off all the side moldinds put on the impala kit then put impala seats in it. but other than that you would have to check the title or run the vin# at a dealership


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 12:12 AM~4304799
> *open trunk lid and look at the sticker on it if it doesnt say wx3 on the list of numbers its not an impala. also under pass seat should be the build sheet it will also have wx3 on it
> *


Very GOOD INFO. I will do that for sure!


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 30 2005, 01:45 AM~4305009
> *Also check the sticker on the front driver door, make sure there's no hood ornament hole or hood ornament, should be 4 wheel disc brakes, oem impala grill, G80 on the spid label in the trunk for posi traction, if it was a caprice that was cloned then its most likely white paint under the door panels and carpet, impala's came in the dar cherry metallic/dark green grey metallic/and black, the plate above the radio should say impala, steering wheel airbag symbols are different, should have insulation on the firewall when looking from under the hood if its an SS.....still it's the same car, just badged differently and the impala will have all power options(civilian caprice's usually will though too)
> *


Awesome info. I will look at all of that!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 30 2005, 05:32 AM~4305258
> *i work for chevrolet in atlanta and the difference that the caprice has a 4.3L engine and impala has 5.7L engine. the engines look the same but its on the engine sticker. also the impala has no chrome at all and the caprice has a chrome package. the caprice has chrome side moldings that are thick and impala has small side moldings which is painted. yes you can turn a caprice into a impala if the guy studies the impala change the engine sticker take off all the side moldinds put on the impala kit then put impala seats in it. but other than that you would have to check the title or run the vin# at a dealership
> *


umm u must not pay attention at work LOL cparices had lt1's as well every police car had lt1's or the 9c1 package. some governmebt caprices did have the 4.3L for gas purposes but not pursuit cars


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I HEARD THE SUSPENSION WAS DIFFERENT AS WELL :dunno:


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well every since I came with the new information...like pics of the trunk sticker....or howcome the door panels are different... HE DONT RESPOND!! LOL might have saved me some cash. or he just slow to respond......what u think??? lol


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, the Impala had a heavier frame and suspension than a regular Caprice, but remember some Caprices with tow packages came with an LT1.

WX3 is your best bet.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 30 2005, 06:32 AM~4305258
> *i work for chevrolet in atlanta and the difference that the caprice has a 4.3L engine and impala has 5.7L engine. the engines look the same but its on the engine sticker. also the impala has no chrome at all and the caprice has a chrome package. the caprice has chrome side moldings that are thick and impala has small side moldings which is painted. yes you can turn a caprice into a impala if the guy studies the impala change the engine sticker take off all the side moldinds put on the impala kit then put impala seats in it. but other than that you would have to check the title or run the vin# at a dealership
> *


 :uh: Uhhh NO!! The caprice(both police and civilian could have an LT1) and impala's both had the LT1 with the same rear end gearing and such. The caprice with a 4.3 has a smaller rearend and single exhaust on it. And if you run the VIN, it will come back as a Chevrolet Caprice/Impala. But yeah, if there's chrome along the bottom of the doors still then it's a caprice, or it could have been painted as well.


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

to be honest i dont know what to look for as far as suspension. I do know however that the wx3 on that tag will help. If its a known fact that that only came on impala's.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leescotty2001_@Dec 2 2005, 01:24 AM~4319498
> *to be honest i dont know what to look for as far as suspension. I do know however that the wx3 on that tag will help. If its a known fact that that only came on impala's.....
> *



As far as suspension, you have to be familiar with the cars, only visible difference just looking at the car is ride height. SS springs are about an inch lower than police 9c1 springs. Also if its a 9C1 car, the balljoints will be slightly larger(agian not very easy to tell unless they're out of the car). Shit i say, if its that good of a clone, it doesn't matter because they're basically the same car anyways so if someone went through all the trouble to completely clone it, then its probably a pretty well kept vehicle. :biggrin:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

Aren't the taillights different?



I know someone that bought a Caprice that he was told it was a Impala. Did a shit load of work and when he went to sell it, the new buyer found out it was a Caprice. Lost his ass, almost gave it away


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Dec 6 2005, 11:03 PM~4351854
> *Aren't the taillights differant?
> I know someone that bought a Caprice that he was told it was a Impala. Did a shit load of work and when he went to sell it, the new buyer found out it was a Caprice. Lost his ass, almost gave it away
> *



Caprice tailights have a trim piece in them, ONLY up until 93, from 94 they were just like Impala.

But there are a lot of people in the B-Body community that put 93 taillights in there 94 and up Impalas.

I had taillights from a 92 on my 96, they look nicer, a lot smoother.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978+Nov 30 2005, 08:32 AM~4305258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spell check nicca...........................Ok I'm bored............sorry Steve


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Dec 6 2005, 08:08 PM~4351908
> *Damn Cris you want me to read all that?? :biggrin:
> Spell check nicca...........................Ok I'm bored............sorry Steve
> *


WTF are you takin about looks fine to me

dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno

damn spell check police

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Dec 6 2005, 11:03 PM~4351854
> *Aren't the taillights different?
> I know someone that bought a Caprice that he was told it was a Impala. Did a shit load of work and when he went to sell it, the new buyer found out it was a Caprice. Lost his ass, almost gave it away
> *


 :0 .......... :biggrin:


----------

